# Bizarre things you do to your dog...



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

So about 2 weeks ago Tobi was laying his head in my lap, and i was inspecting his teeth. Well.... it turned into a gum massage with my index finger on one side, and my thumb on the other, and i saw his eyes roll back in his head as i went from the front of his mouth to the back of his jaws along his gums... HE LOVED IT!!!:suspicious: so now when he lays on me i'll just massage his gums for him, my girlfriend thinks i'm a case, but i think it's perfectly normal!!! :lol:
btw... i was very scared with this behavior when it first started happening because i was really waiting for that chomp from this little guy and his gigantic teeth!! 

Soooo my question is, is there anything weird that your dog loves that people give you "the look" for?


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, let's see....

I carry him up the back steps on hot days because there's rubber padding that burns your feet if you step on it. He LOVES being picked up, sometimes I do it just for funsies... pick him up, move him to a different location, and say "there, that's better!"

I taught him to play on a junglegym, so he goes down slides and stuff [still working on the monkey bars :tongue:]

I allow him to chase squirrels, cats, groundhogs, chipmunks, etc when we see them. The only rule is that if he's on the retractable leash, he has to come back to me when I ask him to, and he cannot pull when we're running. I always ask him to do something [i.e, sit, down, come, etc] before I tell him "okay" and we take off. This turns more than a few heads.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Not quite up there with a gum massage, but Mia likes to take naps in bathtubs. If I can't find her around the house, she's probably in the bathtub. I didn't really think much about it until she spent the afternoon at a friend's house and the friend thought it was bizarre.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Hmm, I think I'll just stick to a couple because...well... we're weird :redface: The SU does "rasberries" on Blaise because Blaise loves them. Blaise'll flop over on to his back and wiggle like crazy.Sometimes when he asks Scotty if he's ready for bed, Scotty will "stretch" out on the floor and wait to be picked up and carried to bed. I cradle and rock Blaise in my arms while speaking in Spanish to him, and Scotty occassionally decides he's "too little" to do things like jump into my lap or on the bed and I'll pick him up.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I have no yard, but there is a nice long indoor hall on my floor so we run up and down the hall at night to burn off extra energy. Sometimes my neighbor's bulldog is alerted to this (when Tiffa's tail knocks on their door) and the neighbors join us. It's a good thing no one else opens their doors because we probably look a little strange in our PJ's running up and down the hall with a bulldog, Aussie and doxie chasing us!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

in the summer when we go on hikes lucky sometimes gets too hot so I usually take an old t shirt so that I can soak it in the stream, put it around her and put her in my rucksack for about half hour so she cools off. 

I am buying her booties this winter so that her feet don't get too cold when we go for walks in the snow, last winter she would hop around trying to get her feet out of the snow


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

Celt said:


> Hmm, I think I'll just stick to a couple because...well... we're weird :redface: The SU does "rasberries" on Blaise because Blaise loves them. Blaise'll flop over on to his back and wiggle like crazy.


HaHa... Rasberries...the Mrs's does them with our Corgi...he goes absolutely nuts....loves them. He wiggles all over the place...grumbling with a big old grin on his face....he get's so excited when you say "Rasberries" his little back legs start shaking. 
About the only "weird" thing I do is give my Rotties a massage....my boy Dakota loved them...and I have CoCo really taking to it now.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I just had to write in again. My little brother is playing tug of war with Scotty. How is this bizarre you ask? Weeelll, he's on all four with the tug toy in his mouth, making growly sounds :0) Oh, before you get the cute picture of a little boy playing with a "puppy", he's 20 and 6ft 4. Scotty is a 13lb, 15inch IG. Now that I've "embarrassed" him, I best 'fess up to another "quirk". Blaise will only eat chicken necks if he gets to "hunt" them, so I "drag and jiggle" the neck around on his towel while he pounces, grabs and bites at it until he "catches" the neck. As I said we are weird. :0P


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

l do have another thing that's more sweet than bizarre... but maybe still odd for a dog. Tanis NEEDS to be hugged. I mean arms wrapped tight around him with his head in my chest for at least 5 minutes first thing in morning and last thing before bed. He will not budge until he has been hugged.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Me? Weird? NEVER! lol. 
Alright, alright... so my sister gave me all of her nursery stuff because, well... hopefully I can use it someday and I am certainly not opposed to secondhand furniture, especially from family. 
I also discovered that Annie (55lb Boxer) loves to be cradled, and rocked to sleep. In fact, she will now go sit by the gliding rocking chair and do Boxer whines until I come rock with her. I know, terrible habit. Bad mommy for giving in. But... well.. have you SEEN her face!?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin: Hee, hee, I had to think twice before opening this thread, I was expecting (um,hoping!) to read some naughty stuff!!
The only really weird thing I can think of is that Mollie hugs me when she's scared or in trouble. She'll wrap her front paws around my neck and her back legs around my ribs, like a koala up a tree. It was cute when she was a pup, not so much now, she weighs too much.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Hmmmm, not sure these are that odd but some find it bizarre that I wipe my yorkies butts. We also keep Titus, our male mastiff in supply of safe stuffed animals because at age 5 he still sucks on them, like nursing, day and night.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I had to clean Scout's butt feathers last night. She's just too poofy, sometimes they get in the way and get a little dirty during business. No biggie.

Um, I howl back at Lily when she woo's at me, does that count?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I 'eat up ' my dogs. They lay on their backs and I say 'I'm gonna eat you up' and then go 'num num num' on their tummies. They go crazy for it! I was a little worried the first time I 'ate up' Shade since usually my guys are puppies when I start and he was already 4 years old. So I just 'nibbled' him. He got all confused and ran laps thru the house. Now he pushes Rocky out of the way and insists on getting ate up with everyone else. 

They also have to have morning hugs after breakfast. I sit on the floor and they come and throw themselves in my lap and we snuggle for awhile. My big black boy that I lost a few years ago was the most insistent hugger. He'd literally throw his massive head in my lap and snuggle away with all 4 feet in the air (then i'd eat him up!!)


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Ha ha ha! I do lots of silly things to my dogs. I blow raspberries on Millie's tummy. She lays on her back with her legs all spread out and you just can't help yourself. She goes NUTS!!!! She jumps up and gets all wiggly, play bow adorable when I do it. It doesn't work with the boy dogs...there's not as much blank tummy space LOL.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> It doesn't work with the boy dogs...there's not as much blank tummy space LOL.


Yeah, be careful.....you could end up with a bit more than your bargained for!!!! :biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

BrownieM said:


> Ha ha ha! I do lots of silly things to my dogs. I blow raspberries on Millie's tummy. She lays on her back with her legs all spread out and you just can't help yourself. She goes NUTS!!!! She jumps up and gets all wiggly, play bow adorable when I do it. It doesn't work with the boy dogs...there's not as much blank tummy space LOL.


I go for the chest and neck area when I 'eat up' the boy dogs!!! I'll admit, it's easier on Chelsy!!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't know if anything I do is bizarre...I'm practically the only normal person left on the planet...

The only thing I really do besides sing songs to them, all the time, is I'll change up their commands so that they know when they are "in training" and when I'm just goofing around.

As a small example, instead of saying, "Come here", when it's goof off time I'll say, "Come HITHER!" like I'm a strict English schoolmarm. They get all excited. Sakari puts her head down and looks up at me through her eyelashes while wiggling her way over to me, (and I mean, her entire body is wagging back and forth so hard, she can't even walk straight), and Shasta will barrel towards me like I'm a gigantic Scooby snack.

The only other "strange" thing I do is when I give them different hairdos in the bath while talking like Bugs Bunny when he was giving the monster a manicure.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Speaking of wiping butts....when Louis had diarrhea and it got on his hind quarters (used to happen a lot), I would hook his leash to the banister on our front door step like he was at a grooming salon and grab my 'kit' of baby wipes, scissors, towels, a plastic bag, don a pair of latex gloves, and proceed to snip away. I got some weird looks from neighbors and kids, but poopy hair = better out than in! :biggrin:

I also pick him up, take his paws, and move them to the beat of rap music in the background...Louis the rapper LOL

I do a lot of weird things...but they are just normal to me now


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

schtuffy said:


> Speaking of wiping butts....when Louis had diarrhea and it got on his hind quarters (used to happen a lot), I would hook his leash to the banister on our front door step like he was at a grooming salon and grab my 'kit' of baby wipes, scissors, towels, a plastic bag, don a pair of latex gloves, and proceed to snip away. I got some weird looks from neighbors and kids, but poopy hair = better out than in! :biggrin:


Yep.....those of us who own fuzzy butts can understand that!! I'm always checking rear ends before they come in the house, just to make sure nothing is coming in with them!! We keep a jar of baby wipes and some scissors right by the back door.


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

I think that is an aussie thing! Rufuss always wanted hugs and Roamin always has to stand on the console and lean his head against my shoulder while i drive!


mischiefgrrl said:


> l do have another thing that's more sweet than bizarre... but maybe still odd for a dog. Tanis NEEDS to be hugged. I mean arms wrapped tight around him with his head in my chest for at least 5 minutes first thing in morning and last thing before bed. He will not budge until he has been hugged.


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

Well, not that I really thought it was weird, but it's so cute, my husband picks up Ginger and rocks her in his computer chair and she falls asleep. That is a pic of her below in my signature. I also do the butt cleaning on her, get my scissors out and clips her clean. Pinky has to be under the cover right next to me at night. She snuggles up to my legs and puts her head on my legs. She comes to bed and starts her pushing with her nose at the covers so I hold up the cover and tell her come on, get under and she wiggles under there.


----------

